# FET FIRST TIME1



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

HI LADIES DONT KNOW IF ANYONE CAN HELP AT ALL.  HAD FIRST IVF CYCLE PREG TEST ON 10TH MARCH NEGATIVE AND GUTTED!.  HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT BLOCKED FALLOPIAN TUBES IS ONLY PROBLEM AND EMBRYOS WERE GRADE 1 AND LINING PERFECT! WAS GIVEN 40% SUCCESS RATE WITH MY CLINIC BUT REALLY FELT LIKE WAS IN CATTLE MARKET AND DONT HAVE MUCH FAITH IN THEM ANY MORE.......
HAVE 11 FROZEN EMBRYOS.  COULD ANYONE TELL ME HOW LONG THEY WAIT UNITL THEY TRY FET AFTER FRESH CYCLE AND WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN FRESH AND MEDICATED CYCLES?  HAS ANYBODY TRIED ASSISTED HATCHING AND HAS IT WORKED.......I'VE READ THAT ONE PERSON USED PREDISOLONE?  DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT THIS IS FOR? DOES ANYBODY RECOMMEND ACUPUNCTURE? AM BIT FRIGHTENED TO START ANYTHING NEW IN CASE IT MAKES A DIFFERENCE TO METABOLISM......
CAN ANYBODY RECOMMEND ANY TESTS TO RULE OUT OTHER PROBS AFTER FRESH IVF CYCLE FAILED OR AM I BEING PARANOID AND JUST LOOKING FOR REASONS AS TO WHY IT DIDNT WORK- PERHAPS ITS JUST ONE OF THOSE THINGS.....
FEEL LIKE I'M GOING AROUND THE BEND, YOU JUST EXPECT IT TO WORK I SUPPOSE.
THANKS LADIES ANY ANSWERS/REPLIES/ANYBODY GOING THROUGH THE SAME THING? WOULD BE GREATLTY APPRECIATED


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Amberjet
So sorry know how you feel. I had grade 1 embryos with my 1st cycle and didn't work. There sometimes is no explanation but they did do genetic test and thyroid which came back fine. I didn't get any frozen embryos(frosties) and as I need donated eggs my time scales are dependant on other people. I think some people just go straight ahead with Frozen Embryo Transfer(FET) but you need to make sure you ready physically as well as mentally. I did get pregnant with my 2nd fresh Donated egg cycle but miscarried at 7wks . I had 5 frosties 2 thawed and had them put in last Thurs so on  .
A natural FET is when they work it into your own cycle ad a medicated one is when you down reg and have meds. It isn't a harsh on you though as you don't need any stimulation drugs and I have heard of somepeople gettin preg with frozen cycle because their bodies aren't going through so much and less stressful. 
I had reflexology and got preg with 2nd cycle ad have had reflexology and acupuncture this time. It supposed to help balance immune system I found it relaxing and would recommend it to anyone. I would recommend a book called "Is your body baby Friendly?" available from Amazon. It is an American writer but give good advice on diet and alternative therapies.
I don't think you paranoid you are just disappointed and upset as you want it to work 1st time and you think you will be the one. I know I have been there. Just don't give up hope. Give yourself some time to get over this as frame of mind very important make sure you ready. I know it easy to want to rush back in but you and your hubby/partner need time.

Take care
Hugs SBB


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

SBB,

THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR TAKING THE TIME TO GIVE ME SOME ADVICE, IT WAS REALLY HELPFUL, I'M GOING TO THE CLINIC THURSDAY.  I'M SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MISCARRIAGE I THINK YOUR REALLY BRAVE AND HAVE GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOUR TWO WEEK WAIT, PLEASE LET ME KNOW HOW IT GOES.


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Amberjet
Good luck for thurs let me know what they say. I here anytime you want to talk.

Hugs SBB


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

THANK YOU SBB, WILL DEFINATELY LET YOU KNOW, THANKS FOR YOUR KIND OFFER.... I'M HERE TOO ANY TIME x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi amberjet

Ive replied on your other thread. SBB (hey you!) has given you some great advice - she's a lovely gal and helped me out when i was down.

I had failed ICSI and my clinic told me i had to wait for a natural period inbetween treatments but all clinics are different. From the time i had my negative result to starting FET was about 8 weeks. 

It is devastating when it doesnt work, as my consulatant said i was exemplary and my chances were about 60-65% success due to this although he thinks it was a simple case of us being unlucky as to why it didnt work.

Fingers corssed for our FET though! And for you too hun and of course for SBB.

Love to all  

Sparkles x


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

thankyou for your reply sparklequeen X
wishing lots of good luck for your fet   
are you medicated or are you natural? x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Medicated.
Am now officially on the 2ww - aaaaaargh!
How are you?

X


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

hi sparklequeen, i'm ok thanks chick, just waiting for time of the month so i can ring them and start,  i think its going to be a long wait!  just trying to eat well etc so i know i've done everything i can.  how are you feeling?  how far through your two week wait are you? x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun
Hopefully this site will make the wait go quicker for you - i know the waiting is the hardest part as you just wanna start straight away! 
I had my transfer yesterday - 13 days to go! Now THATS a wait!.................hopefully we'll have some good news at the end of it!
Im feeling OK, i felt them go in more this time and i keep thinking im feeling that feeling again - although im probably imagining it! Hopefully they are taking a liking to their new home and might start to move the furniture around in a bit and when they decide to move in!
Take care
Speak soon
Sparkles x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Sparkles
Glad all went well with transfer. Good luck for 2ww hope it works out for you.       
I have only four more days to go. So fingers crossed. Been a long 2 weeks just wish I knew one way or other.
Amberjet hope time goes in quick and you get your wee    frosties in where they belong.  

SBB


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

SBB -









     







     







     







    

                       

Can you tell ive got my fingers crossed for you hun??!! 

GOOD LUCK!

Speak soon

Sparkles x


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

have everything crossed for both sparklequeen and sbb, let me know how it goes girls...... nearly there now sbb.  x
did either of you have ass hatch or blastocyst?  am wondering what to do, my clinic havent offered it but been reading loads about it.              will be thinking of both of you x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi amberjet
I didnt have blasts or assisted hatching ~ Fred and Wilma were 3 days old when they moved in!
Good luck SBB  
Sparkles x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Amberjet
My embies put back at day 3 too. They didn't mention trying to go to blast or assisted hatching. I only had two to go in so would have been a bit risky, for me best place for them is where they belong in a nice comfy uterus. Discuss it with them and it really up to you and them depends on how many you defrost out of your 11 and how many survive. You should maybe do some research on the site for blast transfers and success rates.
Thanks for all your support this thread has kept me going over last two weeks.
Sparkles            


SBB


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

thank you sbb and sparklequeen, i will have a look at success rates x let me know how your both doing x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Amberjet am afraid   for me. Gutted cried on and off all day   Aunt and Uncle came over so cheered me up abit. Last chance saloon for us next time unless we get more frosties.
Good luck with you stay in touch.
SBB


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

hope your taking it easy sbb, wishing loads and loads of luck, i will take a look at success rates.  
good luck to you as well sparkle queen, i have everything crossed for you

amberjet x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Amberjet

Just updating you as promised. BFN for me im afraid 

Wishing you loads of luck with your cycle x x x

Sparkles x


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

so sorry sbb and sparklequeen, havent managed to get on here for a while as lots going on with work and family. i am so sorry to hear your news.  just have to tell ourselves it will happen its just when.  i try to remember that even people with no probs have to try for months before it works (i know they dont have to pay and go through horrible two weeks!).  
if you want a chat give me a post and i promise to look on here sooner.  
sparklequeen- july will be here before you know it - only 10 saturdays away-thats nothing.
take care girls will be thinking of you both x x x x x x x


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Amberjet and Sparkles
How's you Sparkles am doin okay? Read your diary made me cry and not give up hope. My hormones eem to have been all over place last week and went to see Gp and couldn't stop crying. Think she thought i was having a breakdown. Signed me off work but i said only till next week as need to kepp sick time for next cycle.
Phoned GRI on Fri. Woman who i was to speak to had left early for day so I was a bit pee'd off. She had left message with her colleague to say they r/v my case and sending me appoint for clinic but she couldn't tell me when. Guess no hurry as i can't cycle again till July.

Hope you two are okay. Jully won't be long in comin round.
When you go again Amberjet?

Love SBB


----------

